# What a Real Electrician Looks Like



## jar546

One of my favorite electricians that I ever had the pleasure to work with on more than one occasion.  I took this candid shot over a year ago and thought it was time to bring it back.Does your electrician look like this?

View attachment 2094


View attachment 2094


/monthly_2014_08/_JAR6808.jpg.655f1a16404adf62c8e2617c2173ebdc.jpg


----------



## ICE

jar546 said:
			
		

> One of my favorite electricians that I ever had the pleasure to work with on more than one occasion.  I took this candid shot over a year ago and thought it was time to bring it back.Does your electrician look like this?
> 
> View attachment 2430


Electrician is his day job.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkRwxp_vXfA


----------



## cda

Yep

Can see the inspector bruises and age lines


----------



## MASSDRIVER

I don't know if the hand belongs to an electrician, or the snotter.





Brent.


----------



## Pcinspector1

What??

Most of our electricians, have pony tails, tats and missing teeth, not that there's any thing wrong with having no teeth. I suspect visiting to many road houses would have something to do with getting your grill knock out!

"Joey, Do you like movies about gladiators???"

Whats a plumber look like in Scranton, PA?


----------

